# Timeless by Watermod



## Sassanou (Nov 10, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Hi guys !Here is my new project on an In Win 909 case.As usual, I try to make it as clean as possible with different kind of covers + good looking materials.Hope you will like


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 11, 2017)

true art with true thermals.  amazing all around.


----------



## dodge63 (Nov 11, 2017)

Chapeau du grand art !!!!!!


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 14, 2017)

The Bugatti Chiron of PC cases and Hardware !!


----------



## Amite (Dec 10, 2017)

NASA couldn't have done better. So Fine.


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Dec 21, 2017)

Belle finition rien à dire
Cependant 2 choses:
-Dommage de recouvrir un boitier full aluminium de cette classe de vinyle plastique...
-Et Sassanou il faudrait penser à changer de style ça devient répétitif et lassant ce coté bois et noir, ça manque d'imagination à force
+++ PP

I voted 5/10 because:

Style répétitif et commençant à manquer d'imagination


----------



## seinron (Feb 11, 2018)

poumpoum1972 said:


> Belle finition rien à dire
> Cependant 2 choses:
> -Dommage de recouvrir un boitier full aluminium de cette classe de vinyle plastique...
> -Et Sassanou il faudrait penser à changer de style ça devient répétitif et lassant ce coté bois et noir, ça manque d'imagination à force
> ...


Sur la 40 aines de mod de watermod il y seulement 2 mods avec du bois et du noir,  je trouve ce commentaire déplacé !


----------



## Mithiral67 (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh man, this is amazing.  I came up with a vision for a build including dark wood like this, did a bunch of searching for the perfect case and ended up ordering 2 inwin 909, they showed up today.  Then go looking around the internet and find you already did what i was imagining but 100x better lols.  

Is that real wood wrapping around the outside?


----------



## Arkz (Apr 4, 2022)

Very nice look, the dark and wood mix is awesome. Very sleek.


----------

